# Trivia 3/9



## luckytrim (Mar 9, 2019)

trivia 3/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Our collective weight is going up. The average American male  has gained 17.1
pounds and the average American female has added 15.4 pounds  since 1988.

1. Re; Vietnam -
President Johnson said, "If I've lost ______________________ ,  I've lost Mr.
Average Citizen. whom was he referring to?
2. So, you graduated 'magna *** laude'. Just what does that  mean?
3. What do peach schnapps and orange juice make?
(Bonus; Add a little Vodka and what do you have  ?)
4. What type of dragon is Leviathan?
  a. - Fire
  b. - Sky
  c. - Land
  d. - Water
5. What would you find in a feretory?
  a. - Furs
  b. - Food
  c. - Iron
  d. - Relics
6. What name brand basketball does the NBA use in their  games?
  a. - Spalding
    b. - Nike
    c. - Wilson
    d. - Dunlop
7.  What name is given to a medical professional who  specializes in hearing 
loss and other ear problems?
8. Who was the first President of the United States to be  buried in 
Arlington National Cemetery ?
  a. - Kennedy
  b. - Grant
  c. - Taft
  d. - Harding

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The characters Chip and Ernie Douglas, two of the three  brothers in the
series, "My Three Sons",
were brothers in real life.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Walter Cronkite
2. 'With Great Honor'
3. Fuzzy Navel (Hairy Navel)
4. - d
5. - d
6. - a
7. Otologist
8.  - c

TRUTH !!
Stanley and Barry Livingstone were real brothers from this  long running hit.
Barry Gordon Livingston (born December 17, 1953) is an  American television
and film actor, known for his role as "Ernie Douglas" on the  television
series My Three Sons (1963–72). He is the younger brother of  actor/director
Stanley Livingston, who played Ernie's older brother "Chip" on  the show.


----------

